# easy peasy quilt



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi I am very, very new to quilting. I can stitch in a ditch, bind, and cut out squares, but would really love any really easy patterns so I can make things for two little granddaughters. Can anyone help me please

Di


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

When I was making quilts (years ago), I found the book "Quilt in a Day." I made Double Irish Cross, Bear Tracks, Log Cabins, and others with strips of fabric - no tiny pieces. Check your local library, or even the 'net - the possibilities are endless!


----------



## Ladydi59 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Di....there is a pattern out that is called turning twenty...it uses 20 fat quarters its really easy and goes together fast....and it looks great....its by Tricia Cribbs...
I have made many of them...Never get tired of making them...take a look at the pattern book....


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

I joined Craftsy, & got a free class, Block of the Month. It was for 2013, so I don't know if the same one is still available, but the instructor is very good & you can watch the videos over & over. It's free to join. I've made a baby quilt, 2 quilt tops, & am quilting another quilt of my own design.


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

Look up "Disappearing 9-Patch", it is both easy and cool looking.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Jenny Doan of the Missouri Star Quilting Company is the QUEEN of quick quilts and quick techniques. She uses pre-cuts, mostly "layer cakes" which are 10" squares of fabric. You can cut your own if you don't want to buy a layer cake. She has great video tutorials with loads of easy quilts to make, and all are so cute.

Check out this one, the Double Slice Layer Cake Quilt pattern. I made it for my son-in-law for Christmas, cutting my own 10" squares of black and white fabrics, plus a little red. He loves it and it took no time to make.

http://quiltingtutorials.com/all/double-slice-layer-cake-quilt-tutorial/


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Here is another adorable quilt that is easy to make:
http://www.cluckclucksew.com/2009/09/tutorial-double-hourglass-blocks-easy.html


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

oh thank you I love them. Now all I have to do is get the confidence to do them. 

Di


----------



## countrycrochet (Feb 15, 2012)

Enter Jelly Roll Race Quilt Pattern in your search engine & have a look at the easiest non confronting beginners quilt pattern ever.


----------



## phonelady58 (Mar 4, 2013)

go to Eleanor burns web site. She is a queen at quilting and has many books and patterns. also can join her group for classes and her shows from t.v.


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

My first quilt was called Trip Around the World. Google this pattern. It's very ease and the results are great.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Missouri Star Quilt Company uTube videos and tutorials, Trip around the World (goggle it), Eleanor Burns are all good suggestions. If you want to finish the quilt quickly, remember, you can always tie it instead of quilting it. I tie my quick quilts so that the strings don't show on the front, but instead show on the back. For kids, I tie the quilts and also use fleece as a backing: warm, quick, and easy care.
If you want a quilting forum, similar to Knitting Paradise but for quilters, try http://www.quiltingboard.com/
Have fun and happy quilting!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Jenny Doan of the Missouri Star Quilting Company is the QUEEN of quick quilts and quick techniques. She uses pre-cuts, mostly "layer cakes" which are 10" squares of fabric. You can cut your own if you don't want to buy a layer cake. She has great video tutorials with loads of easy quilts to make, and all are so cute.
> 
> Check out this one, the Double Slice Layer Cake Quilt pattern. I made it for my son-in-law for Christmas, cutting my own 10" squares of black and white fabrics, plus a little red. He loves it and it took no time to make.
> 
> http://quiltingtutorials.com/all/double-slice-layer-cake-quilt-tutorial/


Thank you for the site I'm just starting out and love all the info I can.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Here is another adorable quilt that is easy to make:
> http://www.cluckclucksew.com/2009/09/tutorial-double-hourglass-blocks-easy.html


Another great one thank you.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Thank you for the site I'm just starting out and love all the info I can.


Well, I always wanted to try a quilt. This was great! I subscribed to the site, and lots of tutorials showed up. I guess I will have to drag out and dust off the sewing machine..lol

June


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

You appear to have all of the basic skills. Congratulations! You might want to skip working with curves, paper piecing, and applique for a while, but anything that is made with pieces of fabric with straight sides and right angles should be completely within your reach. 

There are patterns all over the internet. There are also very good patterns in quilting magazines you will find in the grocery store. Also, there are some really great pattern books you will find in fabric stores. Finally, you can design anything you like with some scrap paper and grid paper.

The possibilities are endless. Have some fun!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am going to suggest the 'Rail Fence' you can make the top in a day, hours actually. I helped my 6yr old grandson make this quilt. The beauty of it is you can pick material that has their favorite cartoon characters (sp) and colors to make each one personalized for each child..

http://www.ehow.com/way_5197461_rail-fence-quilt-instructions.html

http://www.victorianaquiltdesigns.com/VictorianaQuilters/PatternPage/EasyBeginnersRailFence/EasyBeginnersRailFence.htm

http://www.bing.com/search?q=split+rail+fence+quilt+pattern+instructions&qs=AS&sk=AS1&pq=split+rail+fence+quilt+pattern&sc=3-30&sp=2&FORM=QBRE&cvid=a33dbc3fb65449e08285b219d4e484d3

you can make it as intricate or simple as you want..its all in the material chosen... busy fabrics will make it busy like the second link.. very pretty. I added the search link last because there were so many free patterns there I thought if you were interested you could pick the one that suited you best...


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Missouri Quilt just posted this recently and today they have posted another variation. If you subscribe to the uTube channel, you will be notified of all their latest video tutorials.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Any book from Quilt in a Day by Eleanor Burns is very simple to do. I always suggest doing the Log Cabin quilt first because it is so easy and turns out great. Thing to remember is that all seams MUST be 1/4 inch so all squares end up the same size and all seams match up. You will enjoy making quilts this way. Good luck.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

You can look at this site.
http://www.favequilts.com/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=favequilts20140110

Jelly Rolls.
http://www.favequilts.com/Miscellaneous-Quilt-Projects/Free-Jelly-Roll-Quilt-Patterns/ct/1
Dick


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

More more.. I want to look at more links please.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

mama879 said:


> More more.. I want to look at more links please.


The jelly roll race.




Dick


----------



## rubberlegstootsie (Jul 20, 2013)

I have a ton of quilt patterns and have been a quilter for many, many years. And yet, I had to check out each link to see if there's anything new. People used to ask me what I was going to do with all the quilts I was making. Well, this past week when the temps. here were -9F at night, I used 2 of them to cover with so I would be toasty warm. And another during the day under & over my legs while I was knitting socks. And there's nothing like the feel of a cotton quilt.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

GrannyH said:


> Missouri Star Quilt Company uTube videos and tutorials, Trip around the World (goggle it), Eleanor Burns are all good suggestions. If you want to finish the quilt quickly, remember, you can always tie it instead of quilting it. I tie my quick quilts so that the strings don't show on the front, but instead show on the back. For kids, I tie the quilts and also use fleece as a backing: warm, quick, and easy care.
> If you want a quilting forum, similar to Knitting Paradise but for quilters, try http://www.quiltingboard.com/
> Have fun and happy quilting!


Yeah! I just started quilting again. I was hoping if there was a site like this.


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Try the Wickedly Easy quilt pattern. It is as the name implies EZ.
Have made several and never cease to be surprised at the results.


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Try the Wickedly Easy quilt pattern. It is as the name implies EZ.
Have made several and never cease to be surprised at the results.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Pinterest is a great place to look at quilts and find tutorials and patterns. Check out my boards:
Quilty Goodness: 
http://www.pinterest.com/bonbonevans/quilty-goodness/
Quilts for Kids:
http://www.pinterest.com/bonbonevans/quilts-for-kids/
Scraps (scrap quilts):
http://www.pinterest.com/bonbonevans/scraps/
String and Strip quilts:
http://www.pinterest.com/bonbonevans/string-and-strip-quilts/

You could also do a search for "easy quilts" on Pinterest and pull up tons more.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Self binding baby quilt.




Dick


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh my goodness, the links are just wonderful. Tonight I have tried not quilting, but applique and guess what I made a piggy. I am proud of that I must say.

Tomorrow is quilting. 

Di


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Craftsy has lots of quilting classes. The lady from Missouri Quilt company has two great classes there, showing some easy quilts to make. Lots of tricks of the trade. You should check her out. You can also see her videos on youtube.


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

Eleanor Burns has been my quilting guru. She has a website, 
http://www.quiltinaday.com
with free patterns, detailed instructions, and videos that have been of great assistance to me as I learn how to quilt. My first quilt was a log cabin which I completed following the instructions in her book. She has some videos in YouTube too.

When I began to teach myself how to quilt I put in my bucket list that I would make a quilt for each of my 4 children, 11 grandchildren, and now added my 4 great grandchildren. So far there's only 4 more quilts to complete. Guess I'll have to make up more goals.

Welcome to (along with knitting) a most enjoyable hobby!
Enjoy!


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your help. I am setting down tomorrow to start one.

Di


----------

